# Smoked Bacon Wrapped Loin



## thc123 (Aug 16, 2017)

O.K.  

So here is my first thread. (so please correct me if / when I make a mistake)

I am going to smoke some OS loins. I will give the details of the pre-work and then post the updates on the cooking.

So this is a young buck (small 8pt). I processed it after I let it age for 6 days. 

I am going to smoke 1 loin (A) whole but in two parts and then cut 1 loin (B) in half and smoke only half of it. 

(A) will be soaked in soy sauce and wrapped in bacon that has been pre cooked in the microwave and (B) will be Soaked in A1 and Worcestershire. The Worcestershire on the bottom and A1 on top, and wrapped in pre cooked bacon again.  (the bacon is only cooked for a few mins in the microwave to help it get going.)

This is a pic of  the loins b4 I get to work on them.  













raw_loin.jpg



__ thc123
__ Aug 16, 2017


----------



## brained121 (Aug 16, 2017)

How did it turn out?


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 17, 2017)

Yes please, how was the outcome?

Al


----------



## thc123 (Aug 17, 2017)

Result:   They turned out AMAZING !!!  













Loin1.jpg



__ thc123
__ Aug 17, 2017


----------



## thc123 (Aug 17, 2017)

I was kinda shocked when everyone liked the loin that was soaked in the A1 and Worcestershire (I also had some garlic in the mix). I was shocked because whenever I make loin the ones in Soy sauce always get eaten first. But for some reason when I smoked them the A1 mixture was the hit.    













Loin3.jpg



__ thc123
__ Aug 17, 2017






Sorry for the delay in posting this.... I hope they look good enough to eat... :)


----------



## thc123 (Aug 17, 2017)

When it's all said and done...  I love the way they are right off the grill.. It's faster than smoking but that's not why I preffer them that way. It's because of the flavor. Smoking them takes away a lot of the flavor that I get when I am done cooking them on the grill.   Don't get me wrong... they still melted in your mouth but I think I am just so used to the way they are right off the grill. I will smoke them again soon but I will be trying different wood and a

                                               













Loin2.jpg



__ thc123
__ Aug 17, 2017






different marinade to see what else tastes really good.  I like to try new things and hope to find something that really is so good I can't live without it...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 17, 2017)

Looking really good! You have deer season 2 months before us I see.


----------



## thc123 (Aug 17, 2017)

No our season has not started yet.  They Loin you see is from one of last years deer.


----------



## brained121 (Aug 17, 2017)

Looks fantastic. Great job.


----------

